# beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??



## KielerSprotte85 (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo Brandungsangler |wavey:,

ich wollte Euch mal etwas fragen...

Durch den Dauerfrost und die seid langem tiefen Temepraturen ( die ja leider noch anhalten werden) ist das Wasser der Ostsee ja auch sehr kalt.

Wirkt sich dies auf unsere geliebte Angelei aus? Sprich, ziehen sich die Fische (besonders Plattfische und Dorsch) dadurch länger in tiefes Wasser zurück? 

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es dadurch wieder etwas dauern kann, bis die Fische wieder gen Ufer kommen.

Oder ist vielleicht sogar das Gegenteil der Fall??

Wollte im März eigentlich mal wieder ans Wasser...

Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand aus bzw erklärt meine Befürchtungen für unbegründet.

Danke schon mal für Infos!!:m

VG KielerSprotte


----------



## Palerado (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??*

Wir fahren Ende März für ne Woche nach Fehmarn.
Ich befürchte momentan ganz stark dass die Fische dann noch in Wassertiefen sind die vom Strand unerreichbar sind...
Falls man nicht noch mit Eisschollen zu kämpfen hat...

Aber ändern kann man eh nichts, von daher warten wir mal einfach ab.


----------



## andy72 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??*

die profis sagen das der winter die beste zeit zum brandungsangeln ist aber würfe über 120 meter notwendig sind und man die dunkelheit abwarten soll !

http://www.huwe-hh.de/angeln/brandung.html


----------



## Norbi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??*

MoinMoin
Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht,alles was unter 5grad + ist fürs Brandungsangeln negativ,hoffen wir auf baldige Wassertemperaturen von 5-10grad + dann geht wieder was :m


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??*

Danke schon mal für Eure Posts,

da fühl ich mich dann leider bestätigt.

Für mich geht es Ende März zu den dänischen Kollegen nach Langeland, hauptsächlich Brandung.

Aber so langsam kann der Temperaturumschwung kommen...|gr:

Klar, hab eigentlich kein Prpblem mit Kälte, aber in Kiel momentan wieder -7 Grad Tendenz schlimmer werdend die Tage...das ist doch ne Nummer zu hart.


----------



## degl (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??*

Hi,

heute in der Landeszeitung(Rückseite).......Ostsee 0° Wassertemperatur.............da wird nix gehen........erst ab 4° werde ich meine Brandiausrüstung wieder "in Betrieb" nehmen

gruß degl


----------



## Sebastian G (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??*

moin moin,
richtig in beisslaune kommen dorsch und co.erst zwischen 6 und 10 grad!!!also müssen wir noch ein wenig warten.

gruß sebastian


----------



## schl.wetterangler (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??*



Norbi schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht,alles was unter 5grad + ist fürs Brandungsangeln negativ,hoffen wir auf baldige Wassertemperaturen von 5-10grad + dann geht wieder was :m


 is absolut richtig im moment geht nixs gibt nur kalte Füsse aber mit Sicherheit kaum Fische die stehen jetzt ab 10m tiefe


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??*

Hallo Leute|wavey:,

vielen Dank für Eure Erfahrungen bzw. Bestätigungen.

Dann heißt es wohl wenigstens bis Mitte März warten...|gr:

Bleibt wenigstens ausreichend Zeit um das Material zu erneuern und zu pflegen...#6

Man wat freu ich mich auf voraussichtlichen Neuschnee am Mittwoch in Kiel   :v


----------



## Palerado (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??*

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohren.
Mitte März wäre super. Aber ob das eintrifft...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??*



Palerado schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohren.
> Mitte März wäre super. Aber ob das eintrifft...


Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Da müsste der Frühling noch im Februar hereinbrechen und das mit Macht- d.h. mit viel viel Sonne. Ich glaube da nicht dran- und ich will endlich wieder an das Wasser...


----------



## isfischer (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??*

also ich weiss nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber die hiesigen dorsche kommen erst mit der dunkelheit, und da hier immer ausser im sommer eine kalte wassertemperatur herrscht, fangen wir am besten in der winterzeit


----------



## Rosi (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??*

Moin Oli, vor Island würde ich auch gern mal Dorsche fangen. Da gibt es wenigstens noch welche. Kannst du nicht an einer Stelle fischen, wo eine heiße Quelle ins Meer ließt? Da muß sich doch allerhand Bodenleben entwickeln. Und wird es schon wieder hell bei euch? Im Winter war es doch den ganzen Tag dunkel, also ständig Angelzeit. 

Hier bei Rostock ist die Brandung wie tot und wir haben -8 Grad. Man kann am Strand schlecht laufen, weil sich die Eisschollen in Stufen zusammen geschoben haben. Sogar der Sand ist gefroren. Wo die Wellen hin kommen, taut er stellenweise auf und dort bricht man dann (in den Sand) ein.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??*

So wie vor Rostock sieht es leider fast an der gesamten Ostseeküste aus.

Landschaftlich ja herrlich, aber zum angeln....#d

In Kiel fängt es grade wieder an zu schneien. Ich kann es nicht mehr sehen...|gr:

Bis das Wasser wieder mehr als +5 Grad hat kann es ja noch Wochen dauern.:c


----------



## degl (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??*

Fast genau auf den Tag hatte ich im letzten Winter, in Heidkate, meine 2. Mefo an der Brandungsruten:c:c

Ich will doch nur angeln......der Schnee:v mich an

gruß degl


----------



## isfischer (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??*

@rosi,
moinmoin,

die dunkelheit zieht sich langsam wieder zurueck, in ca. 10 wochen wirds dann ueberhaupt nicht mehr dunkel, wir haben uebriges das ganze jahr ueber angelsaison, kommt halt auf die fischarten drauf an, dorsche,schellfisch,koehler,platten aller art inkl. sternrochen, und hailbutt sind das ganze jahr ueber zu fangen, ende diesen monats kommen die steinbeisser wieder und im sommer die makrelen, dann wird wieder am wasser geschuftet , das mit den heissen quellen ist so eine sache, die sind schwefelhaltig und ottonormalfisch, haelt sich davon fern, was aber gut ist sind die frischwassereinlaeufe von fluessen, dort tummeln sich die lachse im sommer, das fangen ohne lachslizenz ist aber untersagt und wenn man erwischt wird gibst ne rechnung das einem schwarz vor augen wird, das kann dann schon mal je nach dem wieviel der fluss mit wandernedem lachs bevoelkert ist einige zigtausende euro strafe kosten :/
aber was ich sagen muss, island ist ein angelparadies sondersgleichen und man braucht kein schiff oder boot um grossen fisch an den haken zu bekommen, der dorsch und co stehen nahe am ufer, ich habe schon nen 10kg steinbeisser in 15meter wassertiefe gefangen  (schoener drill wenn ich mich so zurueck erinnere) und letztendlich ist island auch fuer den normalen angler erschwinglich, man muss nicht immer mit diversen angelreisen anbietern hierher reisen, es gibt viele guides am ort den man besuchen will, oder man probiert es einfach auf eigene faust! wir sind gerade dabei angelgebiete zu beschildern werde dazu noch naeheres schreiben wenn unsere homepage steht, da kann man dann alles haar genau ablesen


----------



## Palerado (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: beiinflussen die Temperaturen das Brandungsangeln??*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Oli, vor Island würde ich auch gern mal Dorsche fangen. Da gibt es wenigstens noch welche. Kannst du nicht an einer Stelle fischen, wo eine heiße Quelle ins Meer ließt? Da muß sich doch allerhand Bodenleben entwickeln. Und wird es schon wieder hell bei euch? Im Winter war es doch den ganzen Tag dunkel, also ständig Angelzeit.
> 
> Hier bei Rostock ist die Brandung wie tot und wir haben -8 Grad. Man kann am Strand schlecht laufen, weil sich die Eisschollen in Stufen zusammen geschoben haben. Sogar der Sand ist gefroren. Wo die Wellen hin kommen, taut er stellenweise auf und dort bricht man dann (in den Sand) ein.



Tolles Bild...
... wenn man kein Angler ist


----------

